# DIY Fly Fishing Destinations



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Fellas,

Does anyone have any recommendations on spots to fly to and fly fish? Like a three day weekend, do it yourself type of deal? I'd be taking a couple of fly rods, reels, flies, a pair of board shorts...a minimalist trip, you get the idea.

Money is burning a hole in a single guys pocket.....


----------



## sbmv (May 29, 2014)

fresh or saltwater?


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Fresh or saltwater? Texas or out of state?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Assuming you're in Texas and need to make it a 3-day weekend I'd probably head down to South Padre area. You can fish the LLM on the back side of the island and fish South Bay in Boca Chica SP.

Plus, being a young single guy there should be some quality tail running around SPI.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

What is your budget? How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Assuming you're in Texas and need to make it a 3-day weekend I'd probably head down to South Padre area. You can fish the LLM on the back side of the island and fish South Bay in Boca Chica SP.
> 
> Plus, being a young single guy there should be some quality tail running around SPI.


I lived there for two years, plenty of quality tail for a single guy.. As long as you speak Spanish since 99 percent of them are Mexico nationals lol. But that's where I'd go. Fish the sand flats on the backside and tarpon from the jettis.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Saltwater. I'd like to go explore out of state. Budget is like $1k.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I would go to Sanible Florida. This is a good time of the year to catch snook from the beach .


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Demeter said:


> I would go to Sanible Florida. This is a good time of the year to catch snook from the beach .


X2








Last summer I got the chance to spend a week on Captiva island (the next island connected to Sanibel which we chose because the houses on Sanibel can only be rented for a month at a time) While we were here I managed to land my PB snook off the beach, which was also my first snook on the fly. She was 33 inches and about 9lbs. The water was clear enough to sight cast to them and it was a blast to catch them.








This is my dads snook that we caught by the bridge at Blind Pass (Pass inbetween Captiva and Sanibel) We never got a final weight or length on her, but we are thinking 37+ inches. She was caught on a swimbait, but it would be easy to catch them on with a fly rod if the crowds are down. We found that the beach was best during the morning and evening at the pass was best at night.

Tight Lines


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Sanibel may very likely happen mid July. Need to figure out bicycle rental and cheap lodging...

Thanks for the suggestions..I'm sure I'll make it down to SPI soon enough.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Its hard to find inexpensive lodging on the island. I stayed in Ft Myers and got the cheap rental car. If you go be sure to stop my Norms Fly Shop. The only fly you need down there is Norms Shinnow.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I've already done a bunch of research today ha! I think I found a couple of buddies that are down to hit it as well. We're going mid-July pending tropical depressions or hurricanes. Can't wait! 

Called that fly shop earlier this morning and the guy that answered the phone caught a 35" snook off the sand before he went into work lol classic


----------



## sbmv (May 29, 2014)

For your next trip, lots of the islands in the Bahamas have good d.i.y. bonefishing


----------

